# Toby and Tyler



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are getting a couple of rescue puppies Saturday!! 

Do to lack of foster families, Mary had no choice but to have these two shipped all the way from Rhode Island and we expect to have them in the early afternoon. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Their names are Toby and Tyler and they are around 6 or 8 months old.

If I don't get a couple of pictures before, I will post a couple to this thread when they are here.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 3 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857931


> We are getting a couple of rescue puppies Saturday!!
> 
> Do to lack of foster families, Mary had no choice but to have these two shipped all the way from Rhode Island and we expect to have them in the early afternoon. :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Wow! That is big news! Puppies! :wub: 

Will you be fostering them with a view to adopt them? 

You must be so anxious to meet them!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures! Love the names, are they littermates?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, so you're an "expectant mother" again then? Love it!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Amazing, who could stand to turn into rescue 2 Maltese puppies?! :shocked:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 3 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857963


> Amazing, who could stand to turn into rescue 2 Maltese puppies?! :shocked:[/B]


I bet I should know what this means, but.......Huh..? :huh:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 3 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857963


> Amazing, who could stand to turn into rescue 2 Maltese puppies?! :shocked:[/B]



I do not know the lady but she is a rescue person herself, but now both her and her husband have some medical and apparently financial issues... she is doing the right thing since they are having difficulty caring for them. I know nothing of how she got them or where they came from originally.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Elly @ Dec 3 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857937


> Can't wait to see pictures! Love the names, are they littermates?[/B]



Yes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is Toby











Tyler











http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

They are our rescues anyway, just moving to a warmer climate for the winter.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Looks like they could be poodles. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve - Are they really littermates? The wording says they've been buddies for a while. They don't really look alike. They are very cute though and boy did they luck out landing in your home. Good luck with them and keep us posted. Best to Peg? Was wondering how she's doing-- apparently well enough for the new rescues :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 3 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858010


> Steve - Are they really littermates? The wording says they've been buddies for a while. They don't really look alike. They are very cute though and boy did they luck out landing in your home. Good luck with them and keep us posted. Best to Peg? Was wondering how she's doing-- apparently well enough for the new rescues :grouphug:[/B]


Peg is doing fine. The chemo is having minimal impact on her. She isn't quite up to going back to work this school year and so I've decided that she just needs to take the year off and she is slowly coming around to the same view. She is a little stir crazy though not having enough to do...  a situation i can easily take care off... 

As far as them being litter mates, I honestly do not know. I got the impression from Mary they were the same age and so I assumed they were brothers initally, but I read the same thing and I really do not know. I've asked the lady what she knows of their history and I have not gotten an answer yet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think they look like littermates - its the angle of the photos that could make them seem very different. I have been watching these two for some time and was hoping I could convince some people I know who love Hunter to take them. But no one was ready for 2 small dogs . I'm sorry :bysmilie: to see them leave New England but I am happy :biggrin: to see them go to you!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Adorable little ones, they will love it in Arizona! I can hear them talking now..."Hey Bro, we are going to be warm this winter!!!" Take more pics when you get them.

So glad to hear that Peg is tolerating the chemo. I think it is wonderful that she is taking off for the year. Keep her busy Steve~~~~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Great news. I am happy that the T&T are going to you


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Their features look similar to each other.
Will you get to be the forever home?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 4 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858130


> Their features look similar to each other.
> Will you get to be the forever home?[/B]


No, we are just their foster family.


----------

